# What songs does stephen carpenter of deftones use the 8 string guitar?



## Æxitosus (Apr 14, 2009)

you know the Stephen carpenter signature 8 string guitar (SC-608B)







does anyone know what songs he uses it in? I have that exact guitar and I would like to cover some of their songs


----------



## OzoneJunkie (Apr 14, 2009)

ask Scarpie - I heard that stands for "Stephen Carpenter"


----------



## Scarpie (Apr 14, 2009)

uh oh they're on to me!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 14, 2009)

Aha! Its true! *points accusingly at Scarpie*


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2009)

Didnt he say that he purposely wrote alot of the material on the album so that people without 8's could play it.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 14, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Didnt he say that he purposely wrote alot of the material on the album so that people without 8's could play it.



idk but it would piss me off


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 14, 2009)

Æxitosus;1459614 said:


> idk but it would piss me off



Well, im 99.9% i saw that somewhere, i think it might have been on their wiki page and under the info about their latest album.


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 14, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> Well, im 99.9% i saw that somewhere, i think it might have been on their wiki page and under the info about their latest album.




oh well, if he played it on an 8 string i can too...

or i could cover some meshuggah...but they are tough as fuck


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2009)

Just listen to their songs, you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 15, 2009)

^ And tune it the same... i've had that problem before...


----------



## robotsatemygma (Apr 15, 2009)

Hmmm I may be wrong... but I think it goes like this.

"Deftones" 7 string 
"Saturday Night Wrist" 7 String
"New one that hasn't been released yet" 8 and 7 string

Others were 6 strings tuned to whatever. Tuning for the 7 strings... I can't remember specifically. G# I think.


----------



## Xanithon (Apr 15, 2009)

if there arent any Deftones 8er songs you could cover Meshuggah - start with like Nebulous or Straws Pulled at Random. Straws is teh easiest 8er song IMO. something from Catch 33 (not the first 5 tho), Is Life or Is Death could be okay...


----------



## TaronKeim (Apr 15, 2009)

I know for a fact that "Beware" off of Saturday Night Wrist is an 8-string track cause you can see it in the live YouTube vids... plus you can really hear that Low F# during the outro riff.

_TJK*


----------



## MTech (Apr 15, 2009)

Obviously the newer stuff...I haven't really heard a lot of it though and because Che is still in a coma they haven't been doing much of anything since oct/nov. They have the band friend who filled in years ago doing it again for a few fests but that's it.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 15, 2009)

Well because Chino uses a 6 when he plays, he's usually in Drop D or Drop C. So I've seen Steph transpose his riffs into standard tunings. He uses the 8 string for Hole in the Earth.


----------



## TheatreOfTragedy (Mar 27, 2011)

Stef plays his eight string on all of the songs on Diamond Eyes. You could use the eight string to play the songs on the self-titled album and Saturday Night Wrist also because on Deftones he's tuned to G# standard and on Saturday Night Wrist he's tuned to drop F#. You could also play Meshuggah, Whitechapel, Divine Heresey, GWAR, Ihsahn, Animals as Leaders, Scale the Summit, etc.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 27, 2011)

TheatreOfTragedy said:


> Stef plays his eight string on all of the songs on Diamond Eyes. You could use the eight string to play the songs on the self-titled album and Saturday Night Wrist also because on Deftones he's tuned to G# standard and on Saturday Night Wrist he's tuned to drop F#. You could also play Meshuggah, Whitechapel, Divine Heresey, GWAR, Ihsahn, Animals as Leaders, Scale the Summit, etc.


 
I'm not gonna neg rep since this was your first post, but PLEASE look at the dates on the posts before you bump a two-year-old thread.


----------



## Gitte (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## godblessthismess (Mar 27, 2011)

TheatreOfTragedy said:


> Stef plays his eight string on all of the songs on Diamond Eyes. You could use the eight string to play the songs on the self-titled album and Saturday Night Wrist also because on Deftones he's tuned to G# standard and on Saturday Night Wrist he's tuned to drop F#. You could also play Meshuggah, Whitechapel, Divine Heresey, GWAR, Ihsahn, Animals as Leaders, Scale the Summit, etc.



TOT is on point here. Stef is ALL 8 string on Diamond Eyes. You can see him using it in the video for "You've Seen the Butcher"
He does also use it for a handful of tracks on "Saturday Night Wrist" but not the whole record. The rest of the tracks there were done with 7 strings.

Honestly, if you are looking for the best reference to play 8 string along to, I'd stick to the new record, Diamond Eyes.


----------

